# [DMA] Pas de dma sur mon lecteur cd

## Il turisto

Bonjour,

tout est dans le titre. Je n'arrive pas à activer le dma sur mon lecteur cd. 

Je pense que ca vient d'un module kernel même si il me semble avoir compilé les bons trucs.

```

hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

```

hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7900 GS (rev a1)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

Désolé pour le long code mais je vous met mon .config au cas où vous y verriez plus clair que moi

```

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DCDBAS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

```

D'avance merci pour toute aide.Last edited by Il turisto on Wed May 30, 2007 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

à l'avenir évite de poster la totalité de ton .config stp, c'est pas gentil pour le serveur (et ceux qui doivent lire le post). Le résultat d'un zgrep -E '=(m|y)' /proc/config.gz aurait été mieux  :Wink: 

Concernant ton problème, t'as bien une carte intel ? Si oui, c'est presque bon il me semble, essaye en désactivant le CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y qui dans le menu doit correspondre à Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

Amicalement,

----------

## Il turisto

Pourquoi attendre l'avenir ? Je vais éditer mon premier post tout de suite.

Merci pour l'info j'essaye ça et au prochain reboot je te dis si ça fonctionne.

----------

## Il turisto

Euh ben c'est pas mieux.

Une autre idée peut être?

----------

## Mickael

Salut lit ceci

ma première réponse dans ce lien, est détaillée ici : [SONY DVD+/-RW DW-Q58A] DMA non activé (résolu)

----------

## tmasscool

Est-ce que le périphérique n'est pas plutôt un périphérique SATA ?

Car on voit ceci  dans le lspci :

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) 
```

Si c'est effectivement un périphérique SATA, il faut configurer le noyau à ce qu'il prenne en charge le SATA, et dans ce cas il n'est pas possible d'activer le DMA sur le périphérique.

J'ai moi-même eu ce problème, le SATA n'était pas configuré correctement (aussi sur un chip ICH7), du coup le périphérique était reconnu comme IDE mais impossibile de le faire fonctionner correctement. Le passage en SATA a fait rentrer les choses dans l'ordre (graver à vitesse maximale et lecture de dvd de façon fluide,...)

----------

## Il turisto

Je vais regarder cela.

Mais pour gagner du temps : comment le fait tu passer en sata?

pour info :

```

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: Hitachi HTS54161 Rev: SB4O

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

Hmmm hier j'avais 2 périphériques la ... bizarre

edit :

```

hdc: Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-5540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

```

hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-5540A, FwRev=102C, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

## xbuzz

Bonjour, je suis noub sur ce forum ..

J'ai le même problème avec mon hp pavillon...

même config de kernel ... 

hdparm -tT /dev/hdc me revoit

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1754 MB in  2.00 seconds = 876.84 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  4.22 seconds =   1.89 MB/sec

BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented

Mon cdrom est en sata , comment le passer en sdc ? (j'ai pas tout compris dans le tuto)

merci d'avance ...

----------

## tmasscool

Voilà, en fait la configuration du SATA n'est pas spécialement compliquée.

Si les deux périphériques (disque dur + lecteur CD/DVD) sont des disques SATA, le plus facile est de désactiver le support des disques IDE dans le noyau (sinon on doit passer des paramètres au boot au noyau pour qu'il ne détecte pas les lecteurs non IDE en tant que périphérique IDE).

Voici un exemple de configuration LORSQUE LES DEUX DISQUES SONT SATA.

Entrer dans le menu de configuration du noyau :

```

su 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Désactiver l'IDE:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

        < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

```

Activer le support des périphériques SCSI CDROM :

```
 

Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

        <*> SCSI CDROM support

        <*> SCSI generic support

```

Enfin, activer le SATA :

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

        <*> ATA device support                          // choisir dans la liste le pilote SATA correspondant à votre chip

            <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

            <*>   Intel PATA MPIIX support

```

Modifier la configuration de GRUB, les option root default_root et resume/resume2 vont changer les périphériques vont changer de nom (hdX -> sdX)

```

title Gentoo Linux [ kernel 2.6.21 gentoo-sources ]

root (hd0,4)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 rootflags=data=journal resume=/dev/sda6 vga=795 video=vesafb,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet console=tty1

initrd /boot/splash/initrd-spl-livecd-2007.0-all

```

Le cdrom apparaîtra sous le nom /dev/sr0 probablement, si vous utilisez fstab plutot que l'automontage, il faudra très vraisemblablement modifier ce fichier également.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est correct comme info...c'est vraiment la façon de faire pour passer en LIBATA  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour la réponse.

J'essayerais cela demain.

Quoi qu'il en soit après changement de l'option citée en haut de ce thread + une autre dont je ne me souviens pas du nom mon cdrom fonctionne correctement. J'entend par la qu'il ne consomme plus les 3/4 des ressources système lors d'une gravure et que les taux de transfert (calculés par hdparm) sont plus que correct (2GB/sec pour le cache et 30mo/sec sur un cd en lecture).

Bien entendu le dma ne veux pas s'activer (ce qui me fais penser que mon cdrom est un sata (je n'en suis pas sur car mon pc est un portable et que je n'ai pas trop envie de le démonter))

Cependant si mon lecteur est bien un sata il devrait être reconnu en hdc selon toute logique.

Aussi la prochaine étape sera l'essai de cette fameuse libata dont tout le monde parle.

----------

## Il turisto

Désolé pour le double post.

Après avoir suivi les informations de tmasscool que je remercie au passage tout semble fonctionner correctement.

Je n'ai même pas du changer mon grub.conf ni mon fstab.

Mon lecteur cd est bien passé en /dev/sr0 mais udev faisant le lien entre /dev/sr0 et /dev/cdrom la ligne de mon fstab est restée correcte.

La voici :

```

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,users    0 0

```

Extrait de mon grub :

```

title=StoGentoo linux 2.6.20-r8 offline

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda5 softlevel=offline vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

title=StoGentoo linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap

```

Merci pour l'aide

edit : euh en fait mon lecteur cd lis a peu pret à la vitesse de 1.60 mega par seconde. Auriez vous une idée pour améliorer cela?

Par contre quand je grave c'est lent mais ca ne ralentis plus la machine.

edit2 : autre problème la touche éjecter de mon clavier ne fonctionne plus

----------

## Temet

Je voulais passer libata aussi et je te remercie de donner les démarches ici.

Juste une question, t'as laissé "root (hd0,4)", ça reste bien hd0 et ne devient pas sd0?

Merci d'avance! :p

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Modifier la configuration de GRUB, les option root default_root et resume/resume2 vont changer les périphériques vont changer de nom (hdX -> sdX)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Il turisto

oui ca reste hd0 car ceci est la notation de grub qui elle reste la  meme.

mon disque dur sata a tjs été nommé comme /dev/sda

----------

## d2_racing

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> oui ca reste hd0 car ceci est la notation de grub qui elle reste la  meme.
> 
> mon disque dur sata a tjs été nommé comme /dev/sda

 

Moi aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Merci!

Vu que je n'a pas ça dans mon grub 

```
root=/dev/sda7 rootflags=data=journal resume=/dev/sda6
```

 j'ai rien à changer en fait (à part le nom du noyau  :Wink: )

----------

## Il turisto

Désolé de vous déranger à nouveau à ce sujet mais j'ai toujours mon problème de vitesse en lecture :

```

IlturistoGentoo ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sr0 

/dev/sr0:

 Timing cached reads:   4000 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2002.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.76 seconds =   1.60 MB/sec

```

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'éclairer?

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, c'est vraiment lent  :Sad: 

----------

